# [RISOLTO] nvidia-xconfig

## Maxxx

Ciao,

avendo una GPU Nvidia, durante l'aggiornamento del sistema mi ha emerso i nuovi driver 387.22.

Successivamente ho eseguito il comando 

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

per ricreare il file xorg.conf.

So che non è necessario farlo ma io lo rifaccio ogni volta.

Una volta effettuato tale comando, all'inizio del file xorg.conf appare questo commento:

 *Quote:*   

> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
> 
> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 367.44  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-01)  Wed Aug 17 2$
> 
> ...

 

Perchè segnala che tale file è stato generato dalla versione 367.44 invece che dalla 387.22?

Premetto che la 367.44 l'ho installata un anno fa durante l'installazione di Gentoo utilizzando il file scaricato dal sito Nvidia, senza utilizzare l'albero del Portage, ma successivamente ho cancellato questo driver ed ho utilizzato solo quello di Portage.Last edited by Maxxx on Tue Nov 28, 2017 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che versione ti da il comand nvidia-xconfig --version?

----------

## Maxxx

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia-xconfig:  version 367.44  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-01)  Wed Aug 17
> 
> 22:54:35 PDT 2016
> 
>   The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool.
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E which nvidia-xconfig? Ti e' rimasto nel sistema il vecchio programma.

----------

## Maxxx

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Infatti quello ufficiale e' messo in /opt/bin/nvidia-xconfig.

Prova a fare un equery b /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig, probabilmente ti dira' che non e' parte di nessun pacchetto

----------

## Maxxx

Infatti

 *Quote:*   

>  * Searching for /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig ... 

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' il problema che si ha quando si installano programmi al di fuori dal package manager, non sai mai che files ti possono rimanere in giro per il sistema.

Probabilmente il pacchetto nvidia aveva un sistema per la disinstallazione

----------

## Maxxx

A questo punto cosa mi consigli di fare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Provare a eseguire il programma con l'opzione --uninstall? E poi magari compilali di nuovo con portage perche' non so se hanno path in comune l'installazione standard con quella di portage.

----------

## Maxxx

Benissimo, ho fatto come hai detto tu e ho dapprima disinstallato la vecchia versione e da shell ho riemerso gli nvidia-drivers ultimi (che già comunque avevo installato).

Alla fine, sempre da shell, ho rifatto "nvidia-xconfig" e sul file xorg.conf finalmente appare la versione corretta.

Solo che dopo il riavvio, l'ambiente grafico funziona alla perfezione con tutti gli effetti opengl, ma se digito nuovamente

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

oppure

```
nvidia-xconfig --version
```

mi dice

 *Quote:*   

> bash: nvidia-xconfig: comando non trovato

 

è come se non ho più nvidia-xconfig, ma se me lo ha fatto fare la prima volta!!! Mah...

Comunque questa è la parte iniziale di xorg.conf:

 *Quote:*   

>  nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
> 
> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 387.22  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-04)  Thu Oct 26...

 

----------

## Maxxx

Però il file nvidia-xconfig si trova su "/opt/bin/"

----------

## Maxxx

Correzione, il file nvidia-xconfig è su "/opt/bin/", si, ma se lo eseguo, per esempio, completando la digitazione con il tasto TAB, è come se non me lo sente... il file si vede con il comando "ls", ma non funziona.

Ho quindi cancellato tale file e riemerso nuovamente i drivers 387.22 e tale reinstallazione ha ricreato il file  nvidia-xconfig su "/opt/bin/", ma non funziona come prima.

----------

## Maxxx

Aggiungo anche gli ultimi messaggi durante l'emersione dei driver, magari possono aiutare a capire il problema:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Installing (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-387.22::gentoo
> 
>  * >>> SetUID: [chmod go-r] /opt/bin/nvidia-modprobe ...                            [ ok ]
> 
> Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface... done
> ...

 

----------

## Maxxx

Alla fine mi sono accorto che il comando 

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

funziona solo fuori dall'ambiente grafico... se esco da KDE con i tasti "CTRL"+"ALT"+"F3" per esempio e rifaccio il comando in questione, questo funziona egregiamente e se metto l'opzione "--version" mi da che è la 387.22, come dovrebbe essere.

----------

## Maxxx

Metto risolto perchè probabilmente è corretto che nvidia-xconfig non funzioni sotto ambiente grafico.

Grazie x il prezioso aiuto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Metto risolto perchè probabilmente è corretto che nvidia-xconfig non funzioni sotto ambiente grafico.

 

In che senso non funziona sotto ambiente grafico? Nel senso se io lo lancio lui mi crea un xorg.conf sotto /etc/X11

----------

## Maxxx

Nel senso che se lo lancio sotto kde mi dice "comando non trovato", se lo lancio fuori da ambiente grafico funziona e crea il file xorg.conf.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Nel senso che se lo lancio sotto kde mi dice "comando non trovato", se lo lancio fuori da ambiente grafico funziona e crea il file xorg.conf.

 

Anche lo lancio in una konsole da plasma e funziona (a parte che poi mi dice di eseguirlo da root ovviamente)

```
$ nvidia-xconfig 

WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.

ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
```

----------

## Maxxx

In pratica ho disinstallato la versione 367 come hai detto tu con l'opzione --uninstall direttamente da ambiente plasma, e il sistema è uscito dall'ambiente grafico  durante la disinstallazione, continuando però l'esecuzione del lavoro. alla fine, sempre da fuori ambiente grafico, ho riemerso gli ultimi drivers e ho eseguito nvidia-xconfig... il comando ha ricreato xorg.conf correttamente e sono riuscito, dopo il riavvio, a rientrare su plasma.

Ho riprovato da plasma a darli nvidia-xconfig con l'opzione --version e il risultato è stato "comando non trovato". Non sono subito arrivato a capire di provare a fare la stessa cosa fuori da plasma... dopo un pò di tentativi ci sono arrivato. Non so se questo comportamento di nvidia-xconfig sia corretto.

Ovviamente sia sotto ambiente grafico che fuori, su shell sono entrato come root.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E cosa ritorna il comand 

```
$ echo $PATH
```

  :Question: 

----------

## sabayonino

nvidia-xconfig l'ho sempre utilizzato con il server grafico "spento"   :Laughing: 

Infatti :

/usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-XXX-YY/README

 *Quote:*   

> 4A. BEFORE YOU BEGIN
> 
> Before you begin the installation, exit the X server and terminate all OpenGL
> 
> applications (note that it is possible that some OpenGL applications persist
> ...

 

----------

## Maxxx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E cosa ritorna il comand 
> 
> ```
> $ echo $PATH
> ```
> ...

 

Il comando mi ritorna questo:

 *Quote:*   

> /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

 

Sabayonino,  infatti era come pensavo io, solo che prima il comando andava anche sotto KDE... magari da una certa versione in poi hanno modificato il comportamento.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il comando non lo trova perche' nella variabile PATH non hai /opt/bin

----------

## Maxxx

Certo, e infatti il comando nvidia-xconfig vecchio (versione 367) era su /usr/bin... e infatti lo sentiva.

Comunque per ora lascio stare così.

Grazie di nuovo

----------

